# Lowe’s 2020



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Was looking at Lowe’s and found on some Halloween items they will be available for delivery as early as June 24th. 

Is it wishful thinking that we might see a list of items pop up as early as next week? Has anyone heard anything?



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Tekky-Hanging-Surprise-Scarecrow/1001054700


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

First off I remember there was an employee of Lowe’s who for the past 2 years has been gracious enough to post the upcoming Halloween decorations by looking in Lowe’s internal system. If that person still works there and can do that I think we would all be
Thankful.
I haven’t really noticed much on Lowe’s website other than the new werewolf.  Lowe’s typically adds everything online in August.


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

I visited Lowe's Web site and saw several fine art prints when I typed Halloween in the search box. Surprising find. I had no idea they would carry items like this. Usually just see canvas art prints with Halloween sounds and blinking lights.


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

Also found some Trademark Fine Art prints like this one for vintage Halloween collectors.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Living-HL-48-in-Porch-Decor-Ani-Spider/1002554778 found this


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

It’s been posted in another thread but here’s the third annual Gemmy Werewolf 
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Li...wn-Werewolf-w-Vest-and-Plaid-Shirt/1002628246


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Matt12378 said:


> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Living-HL-48-in-Porch-Decor-Ani-Spider/1002554778 found this


He’s not a bad prop at all.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ghostbust99 said:


> It’s been posted in another thread but here’s the third annual Gemmy Werewolf
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Li...wn-Werewolf-w-Vest-and-Plaid-Shirt/1002628246


Ok so I do like the Lowe’s werewolf they’ve had for the past two years. Tried to snag one twice and never got him. With that being said, and knowing reskins are common, is the vest just off putting? Like the idea a man would transform but his vest be flawless is sorta wrong. The level of scrutiny ha!


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Meadow said:


> Ok so I do like the Lowe’s werewolf they’ve had for the past two years. Tried to snag one twice and never got him. With that being said, and knowing reskins are common, is the vest just off putting? Like the idea a man would transform but his vest be flawless is sorta wrong. The level of scrutiny ha!


Sadly, Gemmy doesn't put much effort into the life sizes' costumes as they use to. The un-ripped shirt does seem odd, but the notion of a shirtless werewolf with a jacked torso might be a bit risque for a Halloween decoration.

This year's werewolf personally makes me think of a biker with the grey checkered shirt and black vest. This year, he's entirely grey and has red eyes, as opposed to the last two years.

I want to see what the witch looks like. Last year's dress was an improvement, as well as the wig and broom.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@Midwest_Mystical you are totally right! The wolf is totally embracing his biker vibe. I guess maybe if you wanted to do a haunted motorcycle type thing, he’s your guy!


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Matt12378 said:


> First off I remember there was an employee of Lowe’s who for the past 2 years has been gracious enough to post the upcoming Halloween decorations by looking in Lowe’s internal system. If that person still works there and can do that I think we would all be
> Thankful.
> I haven’t really noticed much on Lowe’s website other than the new werewolf.  Lowe’s typically adds everything online in August.


I work for Lowe's and their Halloween lineup is usually in our system by now. Unfortunately it hasn't been loaded into our system yet. As soon as i know something ill post it


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

MrMordrid said:


> I work for Lowe's and their Halloween lineup is usually in our system by now. Unfortunately it hasn't been loaded into our system yet. As soon as i know something ill post it


Thank you!😀


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Meadow said:


> He’s not a bad prop at all.


I really like it!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Found some skull candle holders


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

A new inflatable.
Can’t wait for all of the stuff.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

That doesn't look new. Maybe new to Lowe's.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Restless Acres said:


> That doesn't look new. Maybe new to Lowe's.


It looks similar to others but is new for this year.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

pt 2


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

MrMordrid said:


> pt 2


Thank you!


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

MrMordrid, thank you for sharing those! Any idea when they will start being sold? I need that porch spider bad!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Looks like the Gemmy skeleton couple is coming back!


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

Matt12378 said:


> Looks like the Gemmy skeleton couple is coming back!


I don't see any Lifesize witch listed


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> I don't see any Lifesize witch listed


Yeah that’s a shame welp you never know maybe Walmart?


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

Matt12378 said:


> Yeah that’s a shame welp you never know maybe Walmart?


Hopefully there is a witch this year


----------



## MrFart50000 (Jul 9, 2020)

Matt12378 said:


> Looks like the Gemmy skeleton couple is coming back!





benjamin said:


> MrMordrid, thank you for sharing those! Any idea when they will start being sold? I need that porch spider bad!


 they go on the top shelves in beginning august and then around august 20th they start putting them out on the floor


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Looks like some can be found in the app:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Curious about the Frankenstein that’s 9 ft. Inflatable?

And yes, thank you @MrMordrid


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Meadow said:


> Curious about the Frankenstein that’s 9 ft. Inflatable?
> 
> And yes, thank you @MrMordrid


It said Universal, so it might be the licensed one.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> It said Universal, so it might be the licensed one.


Do you know anything about the animatronics for this year that will be sold at lowes?


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> Do you know anything about the animatronics for this year that will be sold at lowes?


They're bringing the Skeleton Couple from 2017, but it's a bride and groom. It's probably Frank and Evelyn, but with different attire. Hopefully, Gemmy altered the audio, because it was annoying the last time. They had Evelyn talk about posting a selfie to her, "Instagoth".


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> They're bringing the Skeleton Couple from 2017, but it's a bride and groom. It's probably Frank and Evelyn, but with different attire. Hopefully, Gemmy altered the audio, because it was annoying the last time. They had Evelyn talk about posting a selfie to her, "Instagoth".


I hope that's not the only lifesize because if it is that's very disappointing


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> I hope that's not the only lifesize because if it is that's very disappointing


The Werewolf is returning this year. 

Hopefully, we'll have three life sizes this year like 2017 and 2018.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> The Werewolf is returning this year.
> 
> Hopefully, we'll have three life sizes this year like 2017 and 2018.


Bring back the witch


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> It said Universal, so it might be the licensed one.


Will it look like Boris Karloff? I would buy that in a heartbeat


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> Bring back the witch


There was more at Lowe’s last year then what was revealed on here in July Last year so who knows it’s certainly possible.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

1790157

The Bride and Groom's item number. I'm interested to see them. Maybe I'll be impressed. I'm hoping they are like Frank and Evelyn. It makes me wonder if there is a story of their life, the singing couple is their teenage years, the bride/groom is them in their middle ages, and the last one is the original Frank and Evelyn, as an old married couple.

"Summer Nights" and "I Got You Babe" version (unreleased)





#1790157 (bride/groom)

Frank and Evelyn (original)


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

JTAHaunts said:


> 1790157
> 
> The Bride and Groom's item number. I'm interested to see them. Maybe I'll be impressed. I'm hoping they are like Frank and Evelyn. It makes me wonder if there is a story of their life, the singing couple is their teenage years, the bride/groom is them in their middle ages, and the last one is the original Frank and Evelyn, as an old married couple.
> 
> ...


I honestly would like to see something like that
Would have to be a couple more songs though.


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Northlight-Animated-Jackyll-and-Hyde-Motion-Activated-Double-Sided-Halloween-Pumpkin/1001055660



Wish they had a video of this. It could be interesting or not....


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Daphne said:


> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Northlight-Animated-Jackyll-and-Hyde-Motion-Activated-Double-Sided-Halloween-Pumpkin/1001055660
> 
> 
> 
> Wish they had a video of this. It could be interesting or not....


That’s actually on several websites including Home Depot and Big Lots, it’s an online only item however and won’t be sold in stores.


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting that ghostbust99. I had no idea other places had it also. That is um.... sort of disturbing ha ha.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> Bring back the witch


I liked the witch but every time she moved I had flashbacks of Axl Rose. Maybe it was just me 😂


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I’m hoping for something to be put online this month. Lowes can at least post what there gonna sell without selling it if they have nothing available


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Matt12378 said:


> I’m hoping for something to be put online this month. Lowes can at least post what there gonna sell without selling it if they have nothing available


Whatever Lowe's eventually puts online, it will be a complete disappointment like every year, and pale in comparison to Home Depot.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

ghostbust99 said:


> That’s actually on several websites including Home Depot and Big Lots, it’s an online only item however and won’t be sold in stores.


That's actually kinda disappointing because I was hoping it would change from the happier side to the scary side. Kinda cool but kinda not cool.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

bobby2003 said:


> Whatever Lowe's eventually puts online, it will be a complete disappointment like every year, and pale in comparison to Home Depot.


True, but the Werewolf I got from them last year was fairly impressive, and I got it for like $37 a week or so before Halloween. No one discounts steeper than Lowe's, at least near me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

It looks like Lowes has some new halloween items online? I kind of like this Mirage Mat Monster in Well item. Page description says it comes in several other variations: Skeleton in Coffin, Angry Cat, Zombie in Mine, and Wary Welcome. I can see using it as a monster in sewer drain. The in-store pick up was listed as 8/16 so imagine they will be set up around then.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Haute-Decor-Mirage-Mat-Monster-in-Well/1002918102



I was hoping they would bring back the 55 gal toxic barrels. Somehow I missed those last year when I stopped in.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Restless Acres said:


> True, but the Werewolf I got from them last year was fairly impressive, and I got it for like $37 a week or so before Halloween. No one discounts steeper than Lowe's, at least near me.


I did too ! Well worth 37.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

When they go discount/clearance, they go hard! I’ve picked up small stuff in the past for dirt cheap. 

Same with non-Halloween stuff, like garden plants, have picked up large lavender plants for under a buck that just needed a little love at the end of season, and they are still going strong years later.. tools too; and they are as good as Craftsman considering most Sears have closed. Always can use more 10mm sockets!

Usually though, the one nearest me switches from Halloween to Christmas pretty quickly, so you have to be there the week they clearance, or you miss out.

For me, the king of last minute deals is Michaels, the last two years they have been my go to for filling in the small decoration holes for our annual party.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

It has begun here’s my store inventory.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

I see..

They are going with the mysterious box fort theme this year. 

That’s. Different.


But seriously, the few boxes with pictures on the exterior, it looks like a lot of “yard art” lighted and garland stuff? 

There’s a handful of things in the Lowe’s app now showing up, but not nearly on par with HD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

djjerme said:


> I see..
> 
> They are going with the mysterious box fort theme this year.
> 
> ...


Having worked for Lowe's for many years I can tell you they are not even close to Home Depot when it comes to Halloween. They'll have mostly décor, pretty things, lights, and fun small indoor stuff. Sure they'll have like two full sized figures and a few inflatables, but it's not a one stop shop for decorating unless you only want one or two things. They have expanded a bit in recent years, but they are still really far behind Home Depot.
I was really hoping that since Halloween was on a Saturday this year that this would change, but the pandemic kyboshed that hope. The pandemic also kept me from returning for the Spring selling season this year for the first time so it's really strange to watch this thread as regular person now.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

The Frankenstein cloche is coming back after many years. 
I’m hoping For a surprise Frankenstein animatronic


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

It would be awesome if the life size wedding couple is Frankenstein and his Bride but I doubt that.

Here’s more pictures:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool. I actually like some of the Frankenstein mad lab items. Love to know what exactly is on the bottom shelf in the 1st photo, @Ghostbust99—the rolled up item and the mad lab conduit-related item. Also curious what’s on the bottom shelf with Frankie’s image on it in the 2nd photo. I spy the words “the Mummy” in that 2nd photo...interesting.

The boiling beaker I’m pretty sure they had last year and I had missed out on getting it there but was able to buy last year at Joann’s. Think Lowe’s was less expensive before sale/coupon. It‘s a nice prop. So that gives me hope that if it returned this year (and I think a few other props have repeated a second year in the past) that Maybe...the toxic barrels will make a comeback.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

That looks like some better stuff than they had last year.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Cool. I actually like some of the Frankenstein mad lab items. Love to know what exactly is on the bottom shelf in the 1st photo, @Ghostbust99—the rolled up item and the mad lab conduit-related item. Also curious what’s on the bottom shelf with Frankie’s image on it in the 2nd photo. I spy the words “the Mummy” in that 2nd photo...interesting.


I’m unsure of the items on the bottom shelf in the first picture but the second one has a Frankie candy bowl on the bottom.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> It would be awesome if the life size wedding couple is Frankenstein and his Bride but I doubt that.
> 
> Here’s more pictures:
> View attachment 734185
> ...


I will hope and maybe it will come true hahah. I do love all the universal monsters merchandise.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I checked my Lowe’s here in Canada. Nothing except a pumpkin push-in display. 

Someone sent me a photo of the wedding couple’s box though:


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

That... looks... good! Never thought I'd say that.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Cool! I think it looks better than my skeleton couple. I can’t wait for a walk around
I’m gonna go to Lowe’s now.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Cool! Let me know what you can find! Also, if you can get a picture of the item numbers, I can probably get clear pictures of the items.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Frank looks like the Party Hardy Skeleton. They'd go great with the interactive portrait from Big Lots.

I'm surprised that not many people within the Gemmy community are talking about them.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Saw this on Instagram. Better pic of the couple. I'm impressed.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

JTAHaunts said:


> Saw this on Instagram. Better pic of the couple. I'm impressed.
> 
> View attachment 734279


"Frank, it's almost midnight!"

I hope they changed the audio.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I like them better than the 2017 version tbh. Reminds me of the old Gemmy skeleton wedding couple from the late 90’s.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Here’s some new photos. 
The 17th is the start date for my store.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

JTAHaunts said:


> Saw this on Instagram. Better pic of the couple. I'm impressed.
> 
> View attachment 734279


 they have very good detail I just hope they have more than just this and the werewolf


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

More photos


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Well shoot, guess I’ll try to swing by the Lowe’s near me today with the family to see what they got.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

I love the bride and groom. I just hope the audio doesn’t kill it for me.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

I'm wondering when does lowes normally put out their Halloween stuff. I think it's different for different states.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

My store puts the Halloween out in late August.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

My store seems to put their stuff out a few days before labor day


Matt12378 said:


> My store puts the Halloween out in late August.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I really want the universal monster decorations, I like all of the ones I’ve seen so far.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

ghostbust99 said:


> I’m unsure of the items on the bottom shelf in the first picture but the second one has a Frankie candy bowl on the bottom.


I think it is this prop which will go great with our "Bride of Frankenstein" theme.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

A Little Odd said:


> I think it is this prop which will go great with our "Bride of Frankenstein" theme.
> View attachment 734522


Link?


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

Matt12378 said:


> k it looks better than my skeleton couple. I can’t wait for a w


ahhhh!!!! a glowing skeleton! Want a million


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

ghostbust99 said:


> Link?


They were on Amazon but not sure if they are anymore. I saved to files for ideas.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Disappointed once again. No footage yet, but it’s confirmed they just move their heads and light up their eyes. 🙄 Could have just reskinned the Frank and Evelyn couple.

I had my hopes up, but sadly this is what we’ve got:


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

...still better than ANOTHER clown!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Hahaha, agreed.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

JTAHaunts said:


> Disappointed once again. No footage yet, but it’s confirmed they just move their heads and light up their eyes. 🙄 Could have just reskinned the Frank and Evelyn couple.
> 
> I had my hopes up, but sadly this is what we’ve got:
> 
> View attachment 734597


OOF they aren't as detailed as I first thought. And for $200 no way. I got Uncle Charlie this year and he's nearly the same price and is much more high quality in my opinion. And there is no witch this year 😭


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

JTAHaunts said:


> Disappointed once again. No footage yet, but it’s confirmed they just move their heads and light up their eyes. 🙄 Could have just reskinned the Frank and Evelyn couple.
> 
> I had my hopes up, but sadly this is what we’ve got:
> 
> View attachment 734597


Gemmy has truly fallen. I hope they can redeem themselves


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Halloween is set up in my area of TN as well. My mom works there and txt me " we have Halloween" lol that was it, no pics or anything....thanks mom.
I will go by tomorrow and check it out.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, shes still at work so I had her take some pics, not great and she says they have more to put out that they just started and have a truck full. She isn't supposed to have her phone out at work so they arent the greatest lol


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

disembodiedvoice said:


> View attachment 734608


How much is the inflatable dragon? Does anyone know?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Found a video!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> How much is the inflatable dragon? Does anyone know?


This one ? I asked she didn't say. Maybe someone who's been to the store will know.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

disembodiedvoice said:


> This one ? I asked she didn't say. Maybe someone who's been to the store will know.
> View attachment 734611


Yea that one


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Walkthrough video:


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Now I'm going to have to take my acrylic ghost path lights back to Menards. Rather have the skulls. See some other stuff I would like.

Video's that are up today:




Site stopped while trying to post & couldn't get back in. Maybe cuz I was trying to post the one above at the same time. Didn't see the dragon inflatable in any of them.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

There were 2 more videos but not much on them so didn't post. However, 1 of them or 1 of the above shows the toxic barrels at the end & I know someone was asking about them in a previous post. Anyone doing toxic that didn't look at Menards thread...there's a toxic sound effect prop that was one of the best things I've seen so far but that's not my thing.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Misspoke...it's a Zombie alarm; not toxic (Menards site worked again) but sure could be used as toxic.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

DarthRevanAvner said:


> How much is the inflatable dragon? Does anyone know?


149 I believe or 199 if I’m mistaken


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, it looks like one vid shows the toxic barrels!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

My store still hasn’t set up


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Matt12378 said:


> 149 I believe or 199 if I’m mistaken


lol somewhere in the middle 169 here


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Ok, shes still at work so I had her take some pics, not great and she says they have more to put out that they just started and have a truck full. She isn't supposed to have her phone out at work so they arent the greatest lol
> View attachment 734606


Thanks for sharing! The tree looks cool! Reminds me of Wizard of Oz.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

here is a video of the Skeleton Couple. The video is from Jayden the haunter/gemmy collector 1213


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

.......


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

joossa said:


> Walkthrough video:


Does anyone know the price on the Haunted Radio from Gemmy (SunStar). Halloween Express has it for $49.99. Here in the video it's labeled as Spooky Lit Radio.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Some more new items. Pretty much everything Halloween Lowe’s sells is from Gemmy/Sunstar.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Here’s what Lowe’s had today.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I want the hand and the cloche for sure. My son is getting married 10/24 and our theme for the reception is Bride of Frankenstein.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

A Little Odd said:


> I want the hand and the cloche for sure. My son is getting married 10/24 and our theme for the reception is Bride of Frankenstein.


You should get the bride and groom skeleton!


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

I bought them, and almost everyone hates them.


----------



## DarthRevanAvner (May 9, 2020)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I bought them, and almost everyone hates them.


 they certainly not as good as previous years but their design is growing on me.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I bought them, and almost everyone hates them.


I think it’s worse than the skeleton couple but that skeleton couples head did not turn so who knows hopefully it’s available for 75 or something for 200 I don’t think it’s worth it.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Matt12378 said:


> You should get the bride and groom skeleton!


I thought about it, but really want Frankenstein and his Bride to be center stage. My son is 6'5" and I used to call him "Frankie" as a joke when he was in those clumsy teen years.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm kinda bummed about the Universal Monsters stuff they've put out this year. It looks nothing like Karloff so that's a bummer for me.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I got a glow in the dark skelly now I want another one already these things are great!!!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

That's a slippery slope you're on. 😬


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Got the things I wanted today. The hand is a nice addition to a Mad Scientist Laboratory.


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyone know what that tree is called and what is costs? The black one with the face and hands and it lights up purple!? Thanks!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

spookyman1998 said:


> Anyone know what that tree is called and what is costs? The black one with the face and hands and it lights up purple!? Thanks!


Holiday Living Lighted Spooky Tree $99.98 per Stores Tours YouTube Video. 

Stopped at my closest store yesterday & all Halloween is still in wrap up high. Saw some lighted (think black stakes) that show purple with a couple different scenes & want to know more & how much. Only 1 video briefly showed them but not enough to see exactly what it is or how much.

Took my ghost color-morph pathway lights back to Menards & after I saw the skulls in my video but now I'm thinking of 2 sets of the flaming torches. Would look great on both sides of path leading to a mausoleum.


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

My store has a little bit of stuff, as usual. Collapsible decorations (might get the pumpkins later), lighting, tabletop, hanging, inflatables, I even picked up a fog machine.


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

Yodlei said:


> Holiday Living Lighted Spooky Tree $99.98 per Stores Tours YouTube Video.
> 
> Stopped at my closest store yesterday & all Halloween is still in wrap up high. Saw some lighted (think black stakes) that show purple with a couple different scenes & want to know more & how much. Only 1 video briefly showed them but not enough to see exactly what it is or how much.
> 
> Took my ghost color-morph pathway lights back to Menards & after I saw the skulls in my video but now I'm thinking of 2 sets of the flaming torches. Would look great on both sides of path leading to a mausoleum.


Thank You! I've tried searching it on the internet but to no avail. My closest Lowe's is an hour away from me. I think most of these stores probably won't be set up until the end of next week or first week of September! I'm really interested in that tree!


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

It's not even on their website but it's in stores lol I don't get it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like the toxic barrels are going to be stocked this year! Yeah! Pricing is 19.98, not sure how that compares to last year but really delighted to see them restocked. Also showing available for delivery. Not showing up at my closest two stores yet. Guessing a lot of this stuff won't go out until Labor Day or after depending on their available staff.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Living-HL-55-gal-Haphazard-Barrel/1001040184


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> I'm kinda bummed about the Universal Monsters stuff they've put out this year. It looks nothing like Karloff so that's a bummer for me.


LOL I'm sure Mary Shelley's didn't look like Karloff either but yeah I get it. Once something works well in your mind it's hard to compare to others.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A Little Odd said:


> Got the things I wanted today. The hand is a nice addition to a Mad Scientist Laboratory.


So that's what that item was! I remember the photo of it on the shelf and wasn't sure. Pretty cool lit up. Thanks for the video. I'm impressed and will probably pick it up too.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

GoS the barrels were same price last year. I got a few and they are pretty nice.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

spookyman1998 said:


> It's not even on their website but it's in stores lol I don't get it.


Nothing on website & not in many stores either. Mine has all the stuff still shrink wrapped on top shelves. They were one of the latest to put stuff out last year. Gotta get that patio stuff sold first.

I always thought I saw stuff on websites before it actually hit stores. Appears to be backwards this year.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Just thought I'd mention to those that like the Toxic theme; Menards has a Zombie Alarm that would go perfect with it. I think it is one of the most unique things I've seen this year & might still get it even though it's not my thing.


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

Yodlei said:


> Nothing on website & not in many stores either. Mine has all the stuff still shrink wrapped on top shelves. They were one of the latest to put stuff out last year. Gotta get that patio stuff sold first.
> 
> I always thought I saw stuff on websites before it actually hit stores. Appears to be backwards this year.


Yeah definitely odd, but I suppose we’ll see once it’s all out and hopefully the website updates soon.


----------



## Lruckman (Aug 1, 2019)

My Lowe’s in California setup everything yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Lowe’s needs to be better where are the huge inflatables!


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Yodlei said:


> Took my ghost color-morph pathway lights back to Menards & after I saw the skulls in my video but now I'm thinking of 2 sets of the flaming torches. Would look great on both sides of path leading to a mausoleum.


Torches? I did not see those at Lowes, do they have a name? I just made two swamp lanterns from a couple Utz caramel corn containers (see below, before adding some plastic greenery and swapping the orange carabiner clip for something creepier). But more torches are always welcome


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Engineerchic said:


> Torches? I did not see those at Lowes, do they have a name? I just made two swamp lanterns from a couple Utz caramel corn containers (see below, before adding some plastic greenery and swapping the orange carabiner clip for something creepier). But more torches are always welcome
> View attachment 735141


They're pathway torches. They're description appears off per seeing them on YouTube videos. Not color-changing but flame effect.


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Gemmy-3-Marker-Multicolor-Plug-In-Halloween-Pathway-Markers/1003172672



BTW, Lowes is updating their site. Sort by New Arrivals.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Their; not they're. ha ha ha


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

spookyman1998 said:


> It's not even on their website but it's in stores lol I don't get it.





https://www.lowes.com/pd/Haunted-Living-68-in-Tall-Lighted-Ghost-Tree/1003172616



Found stuff loading on site today.


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

Yodlei said:


> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Haunted-Living-68-in-Tall-Lighted-Ghost-Tree/1003172616
> 
> 
> 
> Found stuff loading on site today.


Thank you sir!!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I really like this Mickey pumpkin


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

Went to mine this weekend, pretty good selection this year. PLUS the 5ft skellys are only 29.99!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Disappointed the Lowes I checked out this morning while in the area did not have anything out yet. There was a whole area cleared out in their lawn and garden section where I'm pretty sure in the past this location has set up halloween so think they are getting ready. Still kind of jealous some of you already have mdse out. Only had a few items I want to see and might pick up but guess it will be another day.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Did Lowes carry collapsible coffins last year. I am super interested in those.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

joossa said:


> Did Lowes carry collapsible coffins last year. I am super interested in those.


I don't recall but didn't see them Fri. when I was out. They are a PITA to put away. Always have to have Sis or Bro-in-law do it for me. They fold up like those windshield sun shades. Also very flimsy so can't hold any weight & the poles that velcro close in the little pockets to give it depth isn't made very well. Wanted to have 2 lifesize Skellies holding it with another popping out & can't handle it so I tied it propped up to a shepherd's pole & laid bones at the base.

Know I just saw them somewhere recently though...maybe At Home.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Lowes didn't have too much this year but do really like the flame effect stakes & got 3 of the 4 (don't like the goofy pumpkin faced one). Nice that the witch had purple flames & pix doesn't do it justice. Very bright, has a timer & multiple extensions to adjust height:


















Wish they would have made the Haunted House green instead of orange but me still likey.

Also bought 2 sets of the flaming torch path lights for my cemetery. Believe they are plug in but haven't opened them yet & still in the car. (Bought so much lately I'm running out of room). I like the large white pumpkin with the black face but highly doubt there will be any left if it goes on sale.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

My store in Canada just started getting their stuff out. They have an exclusive giant outdoor version of the Gemmy infinity mirrors. No word on what life sizes we’re getting in the Canada stores.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Wow that mirror is big! I will definitely be stalking that 50% off.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I want the minion lol the minion inflatable we the USA have is too much!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Engineerchic said:


> Torches? I did not see those at Lowes, do they have a name? I just made two swamp lanterns from a couple Utz caramel corn containers (see below, before adding some plastic greenery and swapping the orange carabiner clip for something creepier). But more torches are always welcome
> View attachment 735141


love the swampy look! What did you use for the material at the top?

I saw my two closest Lowe’s have the barrels in. Kind of wanted a stack of them (maybe 5) and at $20 a pop thinking maybe I should instead pick up some cheap Walmart pop up hampers (some have zippered tops for a sealed container) and using fabric or even brown package paper (Bought a bunch of rolls from Dollar Tree) spray paint material adding stencil designs for the toxic contents and wrap it around the barrel. I could end up with a number of stackable barrels for cheap that way and certainly all don’t need to look the same. Will probably pick up at least one of the Lowe’s barrels as it would be a larger “drum”.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I don’t like how it’s less projection lights this year! I wanted more.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well I did stop in Lowes this afternoon (HD was setting up at one location and wouldn't let me buy what I went there for, the other location I was told that they wouldn't set up until next week sometime). This Lowes however looked pretty much set up which I was glad to see after striking out at the 2 HDs I stopped at. My first Halloween experience this year.

I saw GID skeletons, I know someone on the forum was looking for some. I picked up one of the toxic barrels and think I will look into making more barrels on my own. This one from Lowes does look nice and is a good size. Lowes has some huge inflatables this year and Matt12378 was right not much in the way of Gemmy projection lighting. I wonder if that is now a passing fade of sorts. I have been buying Gemmy's Lightshow lighting for a while now and glad I was able to because some of the ones that I really liked alot just don't seem to be sold any more. Apart from the barrel didn't see anything else I really needed or wanted sorry to say. I was hoping to see the Zombie Well mat guy but not in stock yet. I really liked someone's video of the Monster Lab hand prop in a chamber with conduit sticking out but wasn't that impressed when I saw it. The mummy hand prop looked good with nice detailing. The try me on the one I pressed didn't work so not sure what movement it has. Would be cool if the fingers actually moved back and forth like they were going to grab you. I suspect it's more like all the crawling hands I've seen in the past however.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> love the swampy look! What did you use for the material at the top?
> 
> I saw my two closest Lowe’s have the barrels in. Kind of wanted a stack of them (maybe 5) and at $20 a pop thinking maybe I should instead pick up some cheap Walmart pop up hampers (some have zippered tops for a sealed container) and using fabric or even brown package paper (Bought a bunch of rolls from Dollar Tree) spray paint material adding stencil designs for the toxic contents and wrap it around the barrel. I could end up with a number of stackable barrels for cheap that way and certainly all don’t need to look the same. Will probably pick up at least one of the Lowe’s barrels as it would be a larger “drum”.


I used Ghillie suit thread, I got the idea here from another poster. 









Lighting: - A variation on the "swamp lantern"


So I stood in line at Michael's for at least 20 minutes this past weekend with a bunch of people buying Christmas stuff and I wondered to myself "I wonder what these people would do if they knew I was here to buy supplies for next year's Halloween and I don't care about the Xmas stuff...."...




www.halloweenforum.com






It was so easy and one of the few Halloween projects that let me sit in family room and watch tv like a normal person instead of donning a face mask and making a hellacious mess  I mean, there's some of that later with the drippy goo paint inside the container but it was nice to have a chance to chill out on a nice area rug with the dogs


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

Went to my local Lowes this morning to pick up 2 glow skeletons I purchased online last night. Said there were 3 in stock, so I got 2. Today when I went to pickup, there were many more. 👽


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Well I did stop in Lowes this afternoon (HD was setting up at one location and wouldn't let me buy what I went there for, the other location I was told that they wouldn't set up until next week sometime). This Lowes however looked pretty much set up which I was glad to see after striking out at the 2 HDs I stopped at. My first Halloween experience this year.
> 
> I saw GID skeletons, I know someone on the forum was looking for some. I picked up one of the toxic barrels and think I will look into making more barrels on my own. This one from Lowes does look nice and is a good size. Lowes has some huge inflatables this year and Matt12378 was right not much in the way of Gemmy projection lighting. I wonder if that is now a passing fade of sorts. I have been buying Gemmy's Lightshow lighting for a while now and glad I was able to because some of the ones that I really liked alot just don't seem to be sold any more. Apart from the barrel didn't see anything else I really needed or wanted sorry to say. I was hoping to see the Zombie Well mat guy but not in stock yet. I really liked someone's video of the Monster Lab hand prop in a chamber with conduit sticking out but wasn't that impressed when I saw it. The mummy hand prop looked good with nice detailing. The try me on the one I pressed didn't work so not sure what movement it has. Would be cool if the fingers actually moved back and forth like they were going to grab you. I suspect it's more like all the crawling hands I've seen in the past however.


I bought that hand it’s basically just another crawling hand. I’m gonna do a video later.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I got another glow skelly and the 4' Universal Monsters projector light and the 7'. I'm pretty jacked about the 4' one having a slide of the Invisible Man!!!!!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow, I guess Lowes isn't really trying to compete with Home Depot at all this year as far as Halloween Decor goes. 

I filmed my trip if you want to watch.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Yodlei said:


> Lowes didn't have too much this year but do really like the flame effect stakes & got 3 of the 4 (don't like the goofy pumpkin faced one). Nice that the witch had purple flames & pix doesn't do it justice. Very bright, has a timer & multiple extensions to adjust height:
> View attachment 735807
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh. That witch stake is cool.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> I got another glow skelly and the 4' Universal Monsters projector light and the 7'. I'm pretty jacked about the 4' one having a slide of the Invisible Man!!!!!


It’s the Best slide honestly


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Stochey said:


> Oooh. That witch stake is cool.


Yep...that's what I thought...especially being purple flame. Wish the Haunted House one would have been green for something different. Very nice anyway....bought 3 of the 4.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stochey said:


> Wow, I guess Lowes isn't really trying to compete with Home Depot at all this year as far as Halloween Decor goes.
> 
> I filmed my trip if you want to watch.


nice video! One of the things I noticed when in one of my stores was they had the LED Animated Flying Ghost girl (crank ghost) sold without boxes this year. She was just hanging on a hook. Glad I bought mine last year with the storage box. Didn’t notice if there was a difference in price.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> nice video! One of the things I noticed when in one of my stores was they had the LED Animated Flying Ghost girl (crank ghost) sold without boxes this year. She was just hanging on a hook. Glad I bought mine last year with the storage box. Didn’t notice if there was a difference in price.


Thanks!


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Yodlei said:


> Lowes didn't have too much this year but do really like the flame effect stakes & got 3 of the 4 (don't like the goofy pumpkin faced one). Nice that the witch had purple flames & pix doesn't do it justice. Very bright, has a timer & multiple extensions to adjust height:
> View attachment 735807
> 
> 
> ...



I absolutely love these. Bought the purple witch one and orange pumpkin one and have them on each side of my home depot masoleum entrance. I love how the light flickers and I love that when you turn it on, it automatically stays on for 6 hours then off for 18 then turns back on again. So simple!! I just turned mine on at 6pm first night so yo til halloween it will automatically go on from 6pm til midnight each night.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Just a heads up I found the slides in the Universal Monster projections are interchangeable. I had to put it in upside down but my Invisible Man (came with the 4') works in the 7' projector.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Just a heads up I found the slides in the Universal Monster projections are interchangeable. I had to put it in upside down but my Invisible Man (came with the 4') works in the 7' projector.


Does anyone have a video of these universal monster projections ? I would like to see the slides. Can only one slide be in at a time or does it cycle through the images ??


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Does anyone have a video of these universal monster projections ? I would like to see the slides. Can only one slide be in at a time or does it cycle through the images ??


I believe it’s only one slide at a time you need to change them. That’s at least been the case for my projection lights from Gemmy in the past. I don’t know about the most expensive one to be honest.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Here’s some pictures of the slides


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I think it’s a bargain for the cheaper universal monsters projection. I bought it because I love the invisible man however, all the slides are awesome.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Matt12378 said:


> I think it’s a bargain for the cheaper universal monsters projection. I bought it because I love the invisible man however, all the slides are awesome.


So this is the black 29.99 projector ? How is the orange 49.00 one different ? does it have more slides ? just stronger ?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I want several of the Universal Monster things. I'm trying to decide which projector and I want the large window clings with the 3 monsters.....wish it had all of them, bummer it only has 3. Could at least given dracula.
And I can't believe i am saying this because I never buy cute stuff, I love the Frankie and Bride little porch greeters. The Brides mouth makes her look like a sex doll but I think they are cute as can be. I want to remove the stupid pumpkin but I'm afraid it will ruin her dress.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> So this is the black 29.99 projector ? How is the orange 49.00 one different ? does it have more slides ? just stronger ?


The 7' one has a bit of a more eerie effect, the slide appears and then disappears like smoke.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> So this is the black 29.99 projector ? How is the orange 49.00 one different ? does it have more slides ? just stronger ?


Yes the one I have is the 29.99 projector. I think yes the 50 dollar one has better slides and is larger so it is more powerful than the cheaper one. I don’t know if it has more slides.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I want several of the Universal Monster things. I'm trying to decide which projector and I want the large window clings with the 3 monsters.....wish it had all of them, bummer it only has 3. Could at least given dracula.
> And I can't believe i am saying this because I never buy cute stuff, I love the Frankie and Bride little porch greeters. The Brides mouth makes her look like a sex doll but I think they are cute as can be. I want to remove the stupid pumpkin but I'm afraid it will ruin her dress.


😂


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I bought the Frankenstein cloches the bride and groom one and the regular Frankenstein one that was 30 I think. there awesome!
I bought some of these a few years ago when they were at target but they were all terribly dinged and dented I’m glad I got a few new ones in perfect shape.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Good video, lame selection at Lowe’s


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Matt12378 said:


> I bought the Frankenstein cloches the bride and groom one and the regular Frankenstein one that was 30 I think. there awesome!
> I bought some of these a few years ago when they were at target but they were all terribly dinged and dented I’m glad I got a few new ones in perfect shape.


Saw that item today and thought it was really cool. I didn’t see much out at my local Lowe’s but I really liked these two signs:



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Living-Tombstone-Sign-with-Lights/1003171826





https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Living-Sign-Greeter/1003193552


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Labfreak7 said:


> Good video, lame selection at Lowe’s


I went last week. I wasn't impressed. At least they actually put stuff on the counters instead of piling stuff up on a table like they have done for the last few years. Looked at one of those bags of small dollar store skulls. It was $10. That was it for me.


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

The only item I wanted was a set of haunted books. I looked online before going to my store and they had listed 1 in stock. When I arrived, they did not have a clue where it was, or if it was sold out or misplaced, so I just ordered it online.


----------



## cubsfan998 (Aug 8, 2020)

Ordered these:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Tekky-Misting-Witch-Bust/1003197030 (sound is loud and distorted, luckily there's an off feature)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Universal-Animated-Decor-Crawling-Mummy-Hand-Universal-Lowe-s/1003236730 (this is spinning in place, one of the fingers may be broken. Will try to get a replacement)


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I’m thinking I might need to go back to Lowe’s and spend a little. Thinking I need two of these for my porch:



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Living-HL-Hanging-Ghost-Girl/1000545129



And I saw this posted previously on the thread and somehow missed it. Loving the fire behind it:



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Living-HL-Bo-Animated-Witch-Lantern/1001864586


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Meadow said:


> I’m thinking I might need to go back to Lowe’s and spend a little. Thinking I need two of these for my porch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that ghost girl, with or without a blacklight, is a fantastic inexpensive, high-impact window prop. Corded would be more convenient, but my only complaint.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Restless Acres said:


> Yeah, that ghost girl, with or without a blacklight, is a fantastic inexpensive, high-impact window prop. Corded would be more convenient, but my only complaint.


You know that’s going to be my complaint as well. What I’m doing “most likely” on the front porch is going to be all “switches” which is a slight bummer when I have an outlet and a light switch inside. The sacrifices we make for Halloween!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Meadow said:


> I’m thinking I might need to go back to Lowe’s and spend a little. Thinking I need two of these for my porch:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Holiday-Living-HL-Hanging-Ghost-Girl/1000545129


I bought her last year & love her. As someone mentioned, they aren't boxed like they were last year. "Corded" as in plug in? Why on earth would anyone prefer plug in over batteries? Would limit where you could put her & would probably get tangled if any wind. I had her in a tree along the drive close to the road. Eye catches movement even in the dark. Had to have her after my similar skeleton one, made the same, broke & had it for years.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Yodlei said:


> I bought her last year & love her. As someone mentioned, they aren't boxed like they were last year. "Corded" as in plug in? Why on earth would anyone prefer plug in over batteries? Would limit where you could put her & would probably get tangled if any wind. I had her in a tree along the drive close to the road. Eye catches movement even in the dark. Had to have her after my similar skeleton one, made the same, broke & had it for years.


When you have a very large Halloween display out for more than a day or two, you simply can't be turning on more than a very few of your props individually. You want them to be corded with timers. This is a window prop. I would not put outside.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

We went to Lowes to get some non-holiday items and stumbled across the Halloween section (gee, who would have thunk they'd have stuff out?). I got the 20" fiber optic pumpkin half off because it was damaged. Someone had peeled the eye trim off and stuffed it inside. I can re-adhere it, just have to stick my hand up the old battery-hole and bingo. 

But .. I got it because I want to corpse some pumpkins and make a demented pumpkin patch. And this guy is BIG at 20" tall He's a great blank canvas, with or without the color changing fiberoptic doodads. Normal price is $40, but due to damage they gave me half off. Totally worth $20. Especially if I can get time to corpse it before Halloween!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Restless Acres said:


> When you have a very large Halloween display out for more than a day or two, you simply can't be turning on more than a very few of your props individually. You want them to be corded with timers. This is a window prop. I would not put outside.


I never made it over to pick her up. I have a covered porch and indoor props have always done well out there. I’m still torn on my porch. And clearly so far behind!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I love ghost girl although I've considered eliminating her stitches. Just bugs me. Anyway bought one during the season and then a second when they marked it down close to halloween day I think. I will either hang in them my street facing windows or thought maybe they would fit in the archways I have that could be placed in the yard.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Just an update on my half-finished white pumpkin overhaul from Lowes. The fiber optic mechanism was easy to remove and I'll use that somewhere else (someday). I'm going for a "lumpy hubbard squash" kind of look, and I need a couple more colors to warm it up a little (the inspiration pic has some orange and yellow tones I have not added yet). And I need to re-blacken the eye holes. But ... overhauling a blowmold like this was not that bad. From 30' away and driving at 10mph, it will look pretty good


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

@Engineerchic your pumpkin looks fantastic!


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Meadow said:


> @Engineerchic your pumpkin looks fantastic!


I agree! Way better looking than the original. Went from bland to fantastic. 

But the reason I'm revisiting this thread today is because I visited Lowes earlier and didn't see much of interest. Except for a giant eyeball projector. Man, I want that thing. However, I'm also cheap. Looked like they sold a couple already. I'm just going to hope I can score one at half-off. It's just that I already have so much projector stuff already. I can't see myself buying more at full price.


----------

